# Damasteel with Brair Handle Scales



## robert flynt (Mar 17, 2018)

Stainless steel blade I made from Swedish damascus by Damasteel. Handle is made from briar burl I bought from Christo in Belgian.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 17, 2018)

Another winner Robert. I like the briar. I have a piece just waiting on the right knife. How is the Damasteel to work with? I have some if that too waiting fir an appropriate project. The sheath is a winner too !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 17, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Another winner Robert. I like the briar. I have a piece just waiting on the right knife. How is the Damasteel to work with? I have some if that too waiting fir an appropriate project. The sheath is a winner too !


Thanks again Scott! This blade I didn't etch long enough but it does look better than picture shows. Damasteel works about like ATS34 but it responds better to muratic acid as an eatchant.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2018)

That’s a handsome knife! The pattern in the briar burl looks like Damascus(or cockroaches).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 17, 2018)

Yet another great looking knife! And that briar burl is super cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2018)

Triple home run! Wow! Superior in all respects! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 18, 2018)

That is special. You're a very accomplished knife maker. Thanks for posting this photo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2018)

Man I love that one! I want it! But I'm sure it is way out of my price range at the moment, especially with my Texas trip coming up.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 19, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man I love that one! I want it! But I'm sure it is way out of my price range at the moment, especially with my Texas trip coming up.


You must be going turkey hunting. Damasteel damascus is pretty pricey, as well as the nickle/silver hardware and with the alligator inlaid sheath I will have to get $550 for it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> You must be going turkey hunting.


Nope, just going to hang out with a bunch of my favorite turkeys!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

